

Show HN: Same day bank deposits to Wells Fargo customers - mahmoudimus

Hi HN!<p>We're Balanced (YC W2011) (https://balancedpayments.com/) and we're proud proud to announce that we've just released <i>same-day</i> deposits for Wells Fargo customers across the United States.<p>Wells Fargo depository accounts account for ~17% of all United States bank accounts, so this one curl command:<p><pre><code>    curl https://api.balancedpayments.com/v1/credits \
        -d amount=10000 \
        -d description="Math lesson" \
        -d bank_account[name]="Johann Bernoulli" \
        -d bank_account[account_number]=9900000001 \
        -d bank_account[routing_number]=121000358 \
        -d bank_account[type]=checking \
        -u 7b7a51ccb10c11e19c0a026ba7e239a9:        
</code></pre>
can issue a <i>SAME DAY</i> payout to Wells Fargo customers!<p>Here's the press release link:<p>https://thenextweb.com/insider/2013/02/25/balanced-payments-brings-same-day-payouts-to-wells-fargo-customers/<p>Blog post:<p>http://blog.balancedpayments.com/introducing-balanced-same-day-payouts-wells-fargo/<p>Here's a jsFiddle to demonstrate it: http://jsfiddle.net/KRFtB/<p>Stop writing checks! This is the fastest payout solution in a simple easy-to-use API. Remember, you can use Balanced Payouts with <i>any</i> processor!<p>Happy to answer any questions!
======
jareau
Clickable links...

TNW article: [https://thenextweb.com/insider/2013/02/25/balanced-
payments-...](https://thenextweb.com/insider/2013/02/25/balanced-payments-
brings-same-day-payouts-to-wells-fargo-customers/)

blog post: [http://blog.balancedpayments.com/introducing-balanced-
same-d...](http://blog.balancedpayments.com/introducing-balanced-same-day-
payouts-wells-fargo/)

jsFiddle example: <http://jsfiddle.net/KRFtB/>

